

Yosemite Virus Potentially Kills 1-in-3 Visitors - todsul
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/deadly-virus-infect-californias-yosemite-park-visitors/story-e6frfq80-1226462961713

======
lutusp
The headline of this submission is possibly the most irresponsible statement I
have seen in a fortnight.

The linked article says "Some 10,000 visitors to California's Yosemite
National Park _could have been exposed_ to a deadly virus that kills one in
three victims and cannot be treated" (Emphasis added.)

I wish people would resist the temptation to change the meaning of the stories
they link to, by making up headlines that journalists wouldn't dream of
writing.

There is no actual rule like this, but there ought to be -- don't rewrite the
article's headline, _copy it_.

